# Medición de Ampers en un panel solar



## cubalibre (Mar 25, 2016)

BT;

Me pregunto si me podeis dar información si es o no posible conocer el amperaje que ofrece un panel solar de 12 V y si es posible como puedo conectar el amperimetro para conocerlo?

La idea es calcular qué panel solar necesito para sostener un ensamble electrónico que consume aproximadamente 15mA, la idea es calcular la cantidad de pilas recargables que necesito y ver qué panel solar necesito para que en la más baja intensidad lumínica en un día dado, el panel sea capaz de proveer la carga para las baterías de manera que en la noche tenga las baterías cargadas lo suficiente para proveer la energía para el funcionamiento correcto del ensamble.

Si me podeis ofrecer cualquier tipo de comentario al restecto que me oriente en cualquier parte quedaré muy atento... ...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 25, 2016)

Los paneles solares son de las pocas cosas cortocircuitables, así que poniendo un amperímetro hallarás la corriente máxima o de cortocircuito que es algo mayor que la del punto de máxima potencia.

Como norma general eso *NO *se puede hacer con el resto de elementos, baterías, acumuladores etc...


----------



## cubalibre (Mar 25, 2016)

Muchas gracias,

Me podeis decir cual es la forma correcta de conectar el amperímetro?
Es necesario conectar el ensamble electrónico para medir?, 

o puedo hacerlo directamente=amperímetro y panel solar, nada más?

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don cubalibre como ya bien aclarado por Don Scooter los paneles solares son en realidad fuentes de curriente , portanto para conocer cual es la maxima curriente fornida por ese panel la medida es hecha directamente con auxilio de un Amperimetro en paralelo con los terminales de lo panele solar donde esa medida es hecha sob maxima insolación (exposición al Sol del meo dia o 12:00 ) .
Con auxilio de un Voltimetro es possible saper la maxima tensión fornida cuando en abierto (sin consumo algun) , eso tanbien es hecho sob maxima insolación.
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2016)

Si, puedes conectar directamente el amperímetro y el voltímetro al panel alternativamente. Uno dará la corriente de cortocircuito y el otro la tensión ve vacío. El punto de máxima potencia es algo menor en tensión y corriente pero así a bulto puedes decir que la potencia máxima del panel es Icc x Uo y mientes moderadamente.
Mejor mira en el manual del panel donde todos esos datos vienen reflejados y verás cuanto baja Umpp respecto a U0 y Impp respecto a Icc


----------



## cubalibre (Mar 28, 2016)

Muchas gracias Scooter y Daniel por sus respuestas.

Me gustaría aprovechar el mismo tema (espero no infrinjir con esto las normas del foro) y preguntar lo siguiente:

Resulta que medí lo que me aporta de corriente el panel solar y son 40 miliamperios/hra/por las horas de luz, digamos 10 horas por día.

Si el consumo de mi electrónica fuese de 30 miliamperios/hra/24 horas.

1. Qué batería me recomendarían colocar, de manera que el remanente de energía del panel solar sirva para recargar la batería en las horas de luz, para que esta pueda durante la noche aportar la energía a la electrónica sin ningún problema.

2. Estoy pensando en una batería AA de 4000 mAh, (se que estaría de sobra, pero no me importaría por aquello de algunos días consecutivos muy nubosos durante la época de lluvias). Pero lo que me preocupa es que he buscado un controlador de voltaje que me regule y controle la carga de dicha batería (o cualquier otra), pero no encuentro ninguna, y me gustaría saber si alguie sabe como contruir de forma enconómica un regulador de voltaje, para que un panel que aporta 40mAh durante 10 horas cargue una batería de 4000mAh que se ve expuesta a un consumo diario de 30mAh...

Si para esos valores de consumo y entrega alguien con mayor conocimiento considera que mejor debería pensar en un panel solar diferente y/o una batería diferente, muchas gracias por su recomendación y comentario... Realmente me interesaría un panel lo más pequeño posible (de unos 10cm2), pero el que estoy probando posee como 30 cm2, me gustaría más pequeño, si existiese en el mercado)


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2016)

Si tu panel da 30mA debe de ser como un sello. Tengo uno de 100mA que es como media tarjeta postal.
Creo que estás apurando demasiado.


----------



## cubalibre (Mar 29, 2016)

Que bueno Scooter ese es el que yo necesito, me podes decir donde conseguirlo? Del tamaño de una tarjeta postal me qudaria genial...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2016)

Es reciclado de un powerbank que compré en China hace muchos años en DX.com
Me suena que allí también tenían paneles sueltos.
Da 6,8V 100mA más o menos.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2016)

He visto de esos paneles en faroles que se usan para los jardines, se los usan para decoración o iluminación de senderos.


----------



## cubalibre (Mar 30, 2016)

Y volviendo a la pregunta original de cómo hacer el cargador (fuente panel soar) para una batería de 4000 mAh de 4.2V, utilizado en un proyecto de electrónica que consume 30 mAh.
Alguien me puede sugerir un método?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2016)

Normalmente la carga de una batería ronda el 10% de la corriente nominal de la batería, algunas un poco menos y otras un poco mas.

Si tu panel solar entrega una corriente cercana a ese valor no hay que hacer ningún regulador de carga ya que nunca se correrá ningún riesgo, y habrá suficiente carga mientras la electrónica este funcionando, pero si tu panel entregan muy poca corriente y eso menos el consumo puede hacer que la batería no termine de completar su carga en tiempo de sol y por la noche se descargue por completo.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2016)

En cualquier caso debes de poner un limitador para no sobrecargar la batería


----------



## cubalibre (Mar 31, 2016)

Me quedé muy tranquilo con la respuesta de sergiot, pero ahora me confunde la de Scooter,

Qué es y como puedo conseguir o hacer un "limitador" para las especificaciones de batería y panel a usar:
para batería de 4000 mAh de 4.2V, utilizado en un proyecto de electrónica que consume 30 mAh con un panel que me da 12 V y 40 mAh.

Sergiot, que panel me recomendarias que utilice para no necesitar ni una regulador de carga ni un "limitador"

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2016)

El panel no entrega mAh, entrega mA. Si está más o menos horas serán más o menos mAh. Lo mismo el consumo.

Debes de poner algo para no sobrecargar o sobre descargar la batería. De lo contrario acortarás su vida drásticamente.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 1, 2016)

Para esos niveles de carga no veo ningún problema de exceso de carga, muy por el contrario creo que está mas tendiendo a poca carga que a plena carga.

Que panel usar, ni idea, no usé nunca uno, pero en las características debes tener todo para saber cual usar, y tendras que resolverlo en base al consumo de la electrónica y al tipo de batería.

Es lógico pensar que si la celda entrega mucha mas tensión que la batería tendrás que hacer algo para ajustar la carga, pero no es mas que una simple resistencia, ejemplo, la linternas que utilizan baterías de gel de 6V 4A, vienen con un cargador de 9V 300mA, trae una resistencia y nada mas.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2016)

Que un circuito comercial sea malo/infumable no significa que el nuestro tenga que ser igual de malo.
Si, ha visto muchos circuitos con una mísera resistencia o ni eso. Pero no me parece serio.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 1, 2016)

Es verdad lo que decis, pero si le seguimos complicando la vida al compañero no termina nunca su proyecto.

Algunos utilizan una lámpara como elemento regulador de carga, en ves de la resistencia la lámpara cambia la intensidad de luz a medida que la batería toma carga y cuando se equiparan batería y cargador la lámpara se apaga.


----------



## cubalibre (Abr 1, 2016)

Según lo que entiendo, usar una resistencia es una solución aunque a scooter le parece una mala solución, pero no ofrece ninguna mejor sino sólo el comentario de mala solución, como pregunto porque no sé no me queda más que usar la resistencia. Sergiot podrías darme algunos parámetros teóricos con los cuales calcular la resistencia a utilizar y la forma de conectarla al circuito?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 2, 2016)

Para poner una resistencia no pones nada. El panel ya se limita el solo en corriente. El problema es que sobrecargará la batería hasta la tensión del panel. Lo mismo que con la resistencia.
Pon un transistor en seguidor de emisor con un zener y una resistencia. No es na joya pero cortará al llegar a Uz más o menos.

Yo tengo un "cargador" de Ni-mh hecho con una resistencia dentro de un ratón bluetooth. Uso un cargador USB que que yo sepa no es cortocircuitable. Tengo la corriente calculada para 8h de carga, así que lo pongo cuando me acuesto y lo desconecto por la mañana.

Lo malo es que con el panel solar no sabes cuánto está cargando cada rato porque no sabes cuánto sol hace. Así que por tiempo no es muy útil.
Lo ideal sería medir la energía que entra pero eso es complejo. Con limitar la tensión vale para ir tirando.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 2, 2016)

Mas allá de usar una resistencia o no, primero necesitas el panel, sin eso no podes calcular nada.

Con te y zener es otra solución, aunque a esos niveles de corriente de carga dudo que pase algo a la batería, distinto es un auto por ejemplo donde la capacidad de carga del alternador puede destruir la batería si no se la controla.


----------



## cubalibre (Abr 2, 2016)

A ver si entiendo:

sergiot me estas diciendo que para una batería AA de 4,2V y  4000 mAh cargarla con un panel solar de 12 V que produce a sol radiante 40mA tu crees que no daña la batería? si es así y es cierto, quedo feliz, pues no tendría que hacer nada...

Por otra parte Scooter, me podrías decir donde conseguir un esquema ejemplo de conexión:
Transistor en seguidor de emisor con un zener y una resistencia, y que valores de esos dispositivos debería utilizar para las cargas de voltaje que estoy mencionando:

4,2V y 4000mAh en la batería y 12V y 40 Ah en el paner solar.

Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Abr 2, 2016)

No dije eso, dije que sin los datos del panel solar no se puede hacer ningún calculo de carga o de la resistencia o lo que le quieras poner, primero compra el panel y con los datos sacamos los valores.


----------



## AG-1 (Abr 3, 2016)

Se trata de una batería de Litio?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2016)

¡Y dale con la resistencia!. Se pone una resistencia "por ahí" para hacer un generador de corriente constante a partir de uno de tensión constante. El panel solar ya es un generador de corriente constante en si mismo. *NO *se pone resistencia. Si vas a poner resistencia pones un panel menor que es mas barato y ocupa menos.
Al conectar la batería la tensión ya baja ella sola porque el panel es cortocircuitable.

Efectivamente en este caso estamos hablando de un panel mas que ridículo, que así a bulto me parece que no genera suficiente energía para nada. Limitando las tensiones de carga y de descarga de la batería debería de ser suficiente, de lo contrario, con ese panel seguramente no explote pero se dañe o su vida útil se vea sensiblemente mermada.
Lo ideal sería gestionar la energía entrante y saliente, pero para el tamaño de este circuito me parece ya hilar muy fino. He visto equipos comerciales de 8kW·h que llevan una *M *bien gorda de gestión de energía. De vergüenza absoluta, luego las baterías se arruinan en un año y valen varios miles de euros.


----------



## cubalibre (Abr 5, 2016)

Ok, entonces necesito ayuda para saber como construyo un circuito que limite la tensión de carga y de descarga de la batería?
Para las siguientes condiciones:

4,2V y 4000mAh en la batería y 12V y 40 Ah en el paner solar.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2016)

Las tensiones de las baterías dependen del tipo, plomo, litio...


----------



## cubalibre (Abr 5, 2016)

Es Rechargeable Li-ion Battery, que otra información se necesitará para que me podais ayudar?


----------



## AG-1 (Abr 6, 2016)

Para cargar esa batería de litio, que requiere un proceso de carga específico,  puedes utilizar este módulo:







es  muy económico (1$USD aproximadamente).
Si el panel fotovoltaico es de  12V, pones un regulador de tensión 7805 entre el panel y el módulo, ya que el módulo admite una entrada máxima de 5.5V.

Por otro lado pienso que necesitaras un panel de algunos watios.
Salu2.


----------



## cubalibre (Abr 7, 2016)

Excelente ayuda!

Muchas gracias, justo lo que necesitaba.

A que te refieres con un panel de algunos watios? De cuantos watios y por qué?



No encuentro ese módulo, con qué nombre lo busco?


----------



## AG-1 (Abr 7, 2016)

El circuito, según indicas, consume a 12V 15mA/h:
        0,015mA/h x 24horas = 0,36A al día
        12V x 0,36A = 4,32 W   al día

        Teniendo en cuenta la capacidad de la batería 4A, considerando un límite de descarga de la misma del 40% (por ejemplo), días de poca insolación y las perdidas en el proceso de carga de la batería. Una placa a partir de 3Wp de 12V podría servir (la latitud y longitud del lugar donde se instale la placa puede hacer variar a mayor o menor potencia requerida). 

        Respecto al cargador, busca en google o ebay:  "lithium battery charger usb"

Salu2.




cubalibre dijo:


> Excelente ayuda!
> 
> Muchas gracias, justo lo que necesitaba.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2016)

A ver, los mA/h no existen, esa unidad carece de sentido.
El consumo son mA durante x horas dan N mA•h y eso en el fondo son culombios C y es la capacidad de carga de la batería, indirectamente la energía almacenada en la batería en Julios o W•h ya que la tensión es conocida y más o menos constante. Y como P=U•I si lo multiplicamos por tiempo sale energía.
Por lo demás el planteamiento es correcto pero con todas las unidades rebautizadas.


----------



## AG-1 (Abr 7, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> .........la energía almacenada en la batería en Julios .....



Scooter: 
     No, en el calculo que he hecho a "a ojo" no he estimado el més de Julio únicamente, sino que también tengo en cuenta los restantes 11 meses del año. 


Bueno. Ahora en serio , adjunto la relación de datos aproximados:


```
Latitud:	39°58'37" Norte, 
Longitud:	3°46'45" Oeste

Potencia nominal del sistema FV: 3 W
Inclinación de los módulos: 35 grados
Tamaño de la batería: 12 V, 4 Ah
Límite de descarga (%) 40 %
Consumo diurno: 5 Wh


Número de días utilizados para el cálculo:	1827
Porcentaje de días con la batería cargada completamente	81.77
Energía media no capturada debido a batería llena:	8.18
Porcentaje de días en los que la batería se descarga por completo: 	 0
Energía media perdida: 	 2

Mes		Ed		Ff		Fe
1		5.0		44		3
2		5.0		76		0
3		5.0		85		0
4		5.0		93		0
5		5.0		99		0
6		5.0		98		0
7		5.0		100		0
8		5.0		100		0
9		4.0		93		0
10		5.0		85		0
11		4.0		67		0
12		4.0		42		0

Ed: Producción de energía media al día (Wh/día)
Ff: Porcentaje de días en los que la batería se carga completamente (%)
Fe: Porcentaje de días en los que la batería se descarga completamente (%)


Cs		Cb		
40-46		0
46-52		0
52-58		0
58-64		0
64-70		0
70-76		1
76-82		2
82-88		3
88-94		22
94-100		67

Cs: Estado de carga al final de cada hora (%)
Cb: Porcentaje de horas con este nivel de carga (%)

PVGIS (c) Comunidades europeas, 2001-2012
```

Salu2.


----------



## cubalibre (Abr 10, 2016)

AG-1, muchas gracias por tu respuesta (post 31), verdaderamente me complemento totalmente la valioda infrmación que scooter me había aportado. Mucha gracias a ambos.
PD/
No son 12V, sino 4,2V y la batería no es 4A sino 6A (me había equivocado), y el consumo no es 15mA/h sino 30mA/h, pero en los cálculos es solamente sustiuir.

Ahora bien, suponiendo que eso da 2,94 W al día, (disculpe mi ignorancia) pero me serviría este mini panel solar (especidicaciones de amazon):

0.6 watt (aquí es donde me confundo, porque el calculo de acuerdo a la metodología de AG-1 da 2,94 W (pero por día) y no se si 0.6 W deberé multiplicarlo, por ejemplo, por 5 horas de sol y me daría 3W?
5.5 volt (y solo necesito 4,2V)
100mA (y consumo 30mA)
65x65mm (el tamaño me interesa que sea muy pequeño, este estaría bien para mi, pero sino da, lo cambio, no hay problema)


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2016)

De nuevo:
mA/h no tiene sentido, esa unidad NO EXISTE.
Es mA•h  y NO es consumo, es capacidad de carga.
El consumo se mide en mA.
Lo que pone tu batería apostaría que es mA•h y no mA.

Creo que es la cuarta vez que lo repito en este hilo.

W al día no tiene sentido.
Son W•h al día.

Si es que el panel es de 0,6W y las horas solares pico son 5 te da 3Wh al día
Si el consumo son 30mA por 24h  y a 4,2V... Multiplica 
0,030×24×4,2=3,024Wh /día osea que no te vale tu panel.


----------



## cubalibre (Abr 13, 2016)

Gracias Scooter, 

Que tal si el cálculo hubiese dado 3Wh/día en lugar 3,024 Wh/día?
Hubieras dicho que mi panel estaría OK? o cuanto consideras que deberia tener de "olgura" el panel?
por ejemplo con un panel que me de 3,5 Wh/día crees que estaría bien?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda realmente es valiosa, y disculpa si te exaspero con el vocabulario técnico incorrecto, ahí voy aprendiendo..

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2016)

No, siempre hay que dejar un margen. Todos los conversores, reguladores, baterías, etc tienen pérdidas.
Depende de que instales y como se ponen unas u otras perdidas. Por lo menos 3,5 o 4. Es que son paneles muy pequeños con muy poco margen. También depende de lo critico que sea el funcionamiento.


----------

